# M&S Dine in 2 for €12.50 offer



## Celtwytch (16 Jan 2009)

I walked through M&S at lunchtime and noticed signs on door indicating the welcome return of this offer.  I only noticed it on the way out, so have no idea what dishes are on offer.


----------



## Mers1 (16 Jan 2009)

Celtywytch, it varies every 2 weeks, but I have to say well worth it.  All the fab M&S quality at a fraction of the price and some yummy wine to boot!.  Just be sure when you are at the checkout that if you are getting more than one dine for 2 offer and other shopping that you have them separated correctly.  I ended up paying more before Christmas for this very reason and being in a hurry didnt help.  

For a Friday evening treat its well worth it!


----------



## mf1 (16 Jan 2009)

Yes- I've done it a few times and it is terrific value - probably not quite as cheap as doing it all yourself but, there are days..................

My only problem is that I end up buying other things as well - which of course is the object of the exercise.   

mf


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Jan 2009)

I know - I love it!  I got an entire chicken in that offer before Christmas, and that alone was priced at €9 or thereabouts.  Getting a side dish, a dessert and juice (instead of the wine) for the extra €3.50 was excellent value.

Interesting point, Mers1, about what happens if buying more than 1 meal deal.  I would have thought that their tills could recognise the offer and price accordingly, but this is obviously not the case.  I haven't had a problem when buying a single meal along with other shopping - the deductions were made.  Shall have to watch my receipts if buying a couple of meals.


----------



## joanmul (16 Jan 2009)

I have bought more than 1 meal deal and had no problem.


----------



## shesells (17 Jan 2009)

I saw it last night. They definitely had chickens, also gammon. Can't remember what other meat dishes. Loads of sides, desserts included ricotta cheesecake slices, apple pie and melting chocolate pudding.

As an aside, I have found lots of M&S stuff to be cheaper than the main supermarkets lately. Bagels are at least 20c cheaper per pack of 5 than Tesco, a litre of mixer (soda, tonic, ginger ale etc) was less than 50c, almost half the price of other supermarkets. Loose fruit and veg is well priced too.


----------



## getoffthepot (17 Jan 2009)

M&S gave out vouchers recently for 7 euro off food if you spend 35 or more so bought 3 of these for 30.50.!!!


----------



## Nutso (18 Jan 2009)

I got the chicken with pesto/mozzerella & spinach last night and it was delicious!  Also got the new potatoes and apple pie.  Wanted to get the OJ instead of the wine but they didn't have any but offered me a box of mint chocolates instead.  It was all fab.

Would like if they would do it without the wine though as I don't drink much at home so would rather not include it.


----------



## brodiebabe (18 Jan 2009)

I had the chicken, roasted veg & fruit salad.  All delicious.

And I love the way wine comes with the offer!


----------



## nesbitt (27 Jan 2009)

Okay guys you have convinced me.  Didn't know you could get other goods if not availing of the wine...  

I love M&S Pepperoni pizzas, Oakham chickens, double gloustershire cheese.  Making myself hungry now....


----------



## brodiebabe (28 Jan 2009)

When is it back on?


----------



## Celtwytch (29 Jan 2009)

Not sure when it will be back on again - I just noticed it that day.  Although if they follow what they did before Christmas and do it every second weekend, then that would suggest that it would be happening this weekend.  If anyone is near an M&S today perhaps they can report on whether or not it's on.


----------



## Ciaraella (29 Jan 2009)

Just rang Mary Street there and the lady i spoke too said she thinks it's on this weekend (thursday to sunday). I'll be popping down at lunch so i'll let y'all know if it's on!


----------



## Celtwytch (29 Jan 2009)

Thanks, Ciaraella


----------



## Ciaraella (29 Jan 2009)

Hi all, 
offer is on, some lasagne, sea bass, meatballs and potatoe sides. Unlucky for me i was refused at the till because i had no id for the wine, i'm 26! Back after work to try again.


----------



## jhegarty (29 Jan 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> i'm 26! .



The day to feel upset is that day that stop asking


----------



## Ciaraella (29 Jan 2009)

i know they have to follow the rules but i was so angry! i mean what 17 year old trying to buy drink also buys fish, meatballs and salad!! anyway that's a bit off topic, they wine does look lovely, pinot grigio and a sicilian redwine that i haven't tried before so looking forward to it if i ever get my hands on it!


----------



## Smashbox (29 Jan 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> Hi all,
> offer is on, some lasagne, sea bass, meatballs and potatoe sides. Unlucky for me i was refused at the till because i had no id for the wine, i'm 26! Back after work to try again.


 
I get that all the time.. even for cigarettes that I buy for other people - my mam, my brothers etc. I'm 26 and they still ask for ID. Kinda annoying when I can see the wrinkles myseld!


----------



## Ciaraella (29 Jan 2009)

Success second time round anyway, sea bass, meatballs, broccoli and asparagus in a caeser dressing, dauphinoise potatoes, fruit tarts, lemon pie and two bottles of wine for €25, bargain! and no mention of id


----------



## michaelm (29 Jan 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> Unlucky for me i was refused at the till because i had no id for the wine, i'm 26! Back after work to try again.


Could you have offered to pay by credit card? Have to be over 18 to have a credit card and could have saved a return trip (if you have one).


----------



## Smashbox (29 Jan 2009)

Never thought of that Michael, thanks for the tip!


----------



## MugsGame (29 Jan 2009)

> Have to be over 18 to have a credit card



Kid could have additional card on an adult's account.


----------



## Ciaraella (30 Jan 2009)

michaelm said:


> Could you have offered to pay by credit card? Have to be over 18 to have a credit card and could have saved a return trip (if you have one).


 
I tried explaining that I was civil service, had a photo id card and that you couldn't work in the civil service unless you were over 18 but no joy! I rang the manager later that day and then e mailed head office, mainly to vent my frustration I must admit.


----------



## Newbie! (30 Jan 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a grocery dept in the M&S in Newry?

thanks,


----------



## mimmi (30 Jan 2009)

Yes there is a food section in Newry


----------



## Carmel (30 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the tip on this. 
Just back from M&S and got Chicken breasts with mozzarella and pesto melts, dauphinoise potatoes, chocolate profiteroles (about a dozen in the packet) and a bottle of red wine. Yum, yum 
Asked the shop assistant and she said she thought they would be continuing with it every second week.


----------

